# All night fight



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Picked up a 13# brisket for a Mother’s Day Family get together yesterday - trimmed and dry rubbed it and got it in the fridge by 10am. Got the egg set at 240 by 4pm and put it on. Four hours later at 8pm it was cooking perfect, nice light bark, and internal at 150. I double wrapped in foil, then had a brain fart and warmed the egg to 300. It was supposed to be set at 225-250 for the next 8 hrs. I didn’t realize my mix up until around 10 when the internal was at 190. Wayyy to hot. I took it off and started trying to drop the egg temp 75 degrees - it took3 hrs! At one point I was soaking a towel and rubbing the outside of the egg. Internal went up and down between 185 and 195 as I took it off and put it back for nearly 4 hrs. Finally at 1 I put it on and said forget it and by 2 it was at 205, not really soft or tender but I wrapped it in a large towel, put it in the ice chest and said a prayer that I wasn’t gonna have to buy $50 worth of church’s chicken. I guess the 5 hour rest worked a miracle because i just sliced it and it’s the first I’ve ever cooked that is “meat candy”. Unbelievable tasting and tender. Best I’ve eaten anywhere ever! It may just be the best meat ever! Hope y’all all have a great Mother’s Day - I’m tired!!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Good deal Tryin! Y’all have a great Mother’s Day as well (after your nap).


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Sounds great, I want a slice, pretty please?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Love me some brisket on the egg!!! I usually pull mine 205-210...really depends on sliced or pulled.


----------

